# Country & Western Festival Rally - Brean.



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi All,

Just a taste of what to expect and all free!

There are a lot of vacancies remaining on this rally, so please don't be deterred by the number of Attendees showing as nearly full. This is a twelve day rally, many attendees are not able to stay the full time.

Come and join us on our first rally as stewards. This co-insides with the Country & Western Festival when the whole of Brean turns into a country & western paradise.

If you like 'people watching' then you will be fascinated because this is the place to be. Sit and have a coffee or beer and witness a tribe of Indians riding bareback down the main street. Watch the quick-draw shoot outs. Experience the huge eagles and other birds of prey in flying displays. Visit the many market stalls and car-boot sales. Learn some American history when the various Trilogys are performed.

The music and dancing (freestyle and line dancing) are performed throughout the resort in all the pubs and clubs, all but a few are free entry. Beer is priced very reasonable too, with festival specials of bitter and lager.

Please note there are no expectations for you to dress-up, normal summer gear or a pair of jeans is quite acceptable.

So come on we'll have a Hoot, put your name down or drop us a PM!

Linda and Mike

Happyrunner


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I have made my provisional booking via the normal route. We can only make it on the weekend, staying 2 nights, 24th/25th September - are we OK for those two nights?

Colin

[EDIT - now confirmed after received email]


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Although this rally is now showing full there are still some dates available I think, so if you would like to join Linda & Mike for a few days for the Country and Western weeks at Brean please contact Happyrunner

Linda will list the dates she has available probably soon



Jacquie


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*Vacancies For Country & Western Rally at Brean.*

Hi All,

Come and join us, although at first glance this rally looks almost full, there are still many vacancies.

After condensing the dates that current attendees have requested, the following dates remain vacant:-

5 Pitches for the full rally.

6 Pitches for 26th Sept to 3rd Oct. ( 8 nights)

3 Pitches for 27th Sept to 3rd Oct. ( 7 nights)

5 Pitches for 21st, 22nd & 23rd Sept. ( N.p. Music starts on 23rd)

2 Pitches for 21st & 22nd Sept. ( N.p. No music.)

1 Pitch for 1st, 2nd & 3rd Oct. ( 3 nights)

Many dates to choose from, so come along for £8 per night including electric and lots to do and see, I'm sure this Country & Western Festival will become an annual event.

Could the following listed on the Attendees confirm they are attending and give the dates they require please:-

Pepe, delboy 139 and lizzygirl.

Many thanks

Linda & Mike.
(Happyrunner)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

There is still plenty of room for a few more of you to join Happyrunner
at the Country & Western Rally at Brean so come on and get your cowboy boots out and your stetsons and have a Ye ha by the sea 
:lol:

Country & Western Rally

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming to Line Dance at Brean if so be quick adding your names to the rally list and contacting Happyrunner with your dates required




Jacquie


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*Country & Western Rally at Brean.*

Hi All,

There are still spaces left on all dates, so come along there is a warm welcome waiting.

If it is easier for you to contact me by phone or text my mobile number is 07961 836630.

Linda. (Happyrunner)


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Linda,

Regretfully I'm afraid we will no longer be able to attend as Roger has had an operation on his hand and will not be able to drive by then.

I hope the rally goes well! Hopefully we can make it next time.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

dawnwynne said:


> Linda,
> 
> Regretfully I'm afraid we will no longer be able to attend as Roger has had an operation on his hand and will not be able to drive by then.
> 
> I hope the rally goes well! Hopefully we can make it next time.


Ok Dawn thanks for letting us know, I have taken you off the rally list now, hope Rogers hand is soon operational

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still plenty of room if some more of you would like to join Happyrunner at Brean, just add yourselves to the rally list and come on down we are in Field 3

Country & Western Rally

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still plenty of room here at Warren Farm for the Country & Western weeks £8 per night including electric and we are on field 3






Jacquie


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*Cheap Rally - from tomorrow until the 3rd October.*

Come on folks join us at Brean Sands - the weather is fabulous, the site is amazing.

ONLY £8 PER UNIT PER NIGHT, INCLUDING HOOK-UP AND FREE WI-FI

Free entertainment every night.

Come and stay for as little or as long as you like, just drop us a text or give us a ring on 07961 836630 Linda.

Look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

We've just got back from Jacquies rally at Warren Farm, the campsite is great and the weather was perfect when we left at lunchtime today.

Just wish we could have stayed on a bit longer for the Country and Western Rally.

I'm sure you'll all have a great time and I know there are some spaces left if anyone else wants to join the MHF crew down there.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still plenty of room here at Warren Farm Brean £8 per night including electric and free wifi  

You can come for as many nights as you like up to 3rd October just drive straight in the main gates and head to field 3 and report in to the rally marshal (Happyrunner Linda & Mike)

Jacquie


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Jacquie,

Sorry but Susan and I are going to have to pull out - we were to arrive Friday and leave Sunday. Two weeks before our flu' jabs are due and ........... yes, you guessed it ....... we have come down with flu'. It is REAL flu' too - 5 days so far.

Colin


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

camallison said:


> Jacquie,
> 
> Sorry but Susan and I are going to have to pull out - we were to arrive Friday and leave Sunday. Two weeks before our flu' jabs are due and ........... yes, you guessed it ....... we have come down with flu'. It is REAL flu' too - 5 days so far.
> 
> Colin


Ok Colin thanks for letting us know hope you both feel better soon.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still room for at least a couple of dozen of you to come on down to Brean you don't have to be into Country & Western you can just do your own thing its all very relaxed here.




Jacquie


----------



## Lavlark (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi Linda

Many thanks for replying to my text. 

To confirm - we will be down Friday approx 3.00pm for 2 nights.

We know Brean very well, so we will find you no probs.

Again many thanks, and look forward to seeing you all.

Regards Val and Karl - n Penny the Pooch xx


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Great Lavlark look forward to seeing you both again  


Any more coming??????????





Jacquie


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie!

How are you fixed for room from Fri 24th. to Tues. 28th. for Me, Beryl & Merlin???


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

RobMD said:


> Hi Jacquie!
> 
> How are you fixed for room from Fri 24th. to Tues. 28th. for Me, Beryl & Merlin???


Hi Rob

Yes great get yourselves down here 

Jacquie


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Jacquie.

Can we just turn up, say we are with motorhomefacts and head for field 3 to report to the marshall. Pay up and pitch up???

Dai


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Dizziblonde said:


> Hi Jacquie.
> 
> Can we just turn up, say we are with motorhomefacts and head for field 3 to report to the marshall. Pay up and pitch up???
> 
> Dai


Hi Dai

Yes just drive straight in to the site and head to field 3 Linda will take your money off you :lol: when you coming?

Jacquie


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Jacquie, we will be there between 6pm and 7pm staying Fri/Sat and leaving late Sunday afternoon.

Dai


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Dizziblonde said:


> Thanks Jacquie, we will be there between 6pm and 7pm staying Fri/Sat and leaving late Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Dai


Righty ho Dai see you tomorrow then 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still have room for a few more we are here till 3rd October if any of you would like to join us next week.





Jacquie


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Jacquie!

All being well, we will be there soon after lunch tomorrow (Friday).


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Linda and Mike 

Thank you for making us newbies , welcome.
We had a lovely weekend and enjoyed the company of everyone we met..

Thanks 

Gary , Jo and Liam.


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

Just like to thank Linda & Mike for making our mini weekend stay on the rally great. 

Thanks also to the other members of "Odds and Sods" the Saturday quiz team.

The cream tea was excellent.

Thanks Jacquie for sorting us out Friday night.

Have got some wonderful pictures of "Cowboys" but better ones of the "Indians" We saw two western themed weddings, the one today with the indian outriders was excellent.

We will certainly be returning to this festival next year. Hopefully for a longer stay. The excellent weather was a very happy bonus.

Dai & Karina


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi Linda,

Just to let you know we are now in Lincs. It was an easy drive up. We enjoyed the two days we were there very much and also meeting you all. Great bunch of people who made us so welcome. It was nice to put faces to names!!

The step mother is still hanging on by her fingure tips so relieved we decided to leave early. 

Regards to all and enjoy the rest of your stay.

Alan & Wendy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We are all still here at Warren Farm so if any of you would like to come and join us just come on down and head to field 3 and pay Happyrunner Linda & Mike, £8 per night including electric and we are here till 3rd October.

Add your name to the rally list HERE

Jacquie


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

We're back from 4 days at Brean, and very enjoyable it was too!

Thanks for the welcome, Linda & Mike, and for all the work you are putting in to make this rally a success.
Beryl, Merlin and me had a really good time and would like to have stayed longer, but circumstanced dictated otherwise  

It's the first time we have been to Brean Sands, and although we are not generally keen on large commercial sites, this one is exceptionally well maintained.

We hope the weather holds out for the remainder of the rally, and look forward to seeing you all in the future.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Just got back from a great Rally and worn out with all the Markets selling such lovely western garments and guns, the Line dancing lessons and all the music and the brill dressing up we have all taken part in.
Thanks to Linda and Mike for a great time you have worked hard and it has been a good Rally.
Thanks to Mick and Val for your company and running us around to see everything.
Those that we have left still enjoying yourselves thanks and see you soon.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All


If any more of you are thinking of joining us at Brean this weekend could you please let us know, as we are being taken over by tuggers here  :roll: we do have about 8 pitches available and are hanging on to them in hope that a few more of you can come down or up to Brean  




Jacquie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

If you are down in the area call in for the weekend it really is a great rally and Linda and Mike are working their socks of to make it very special.
Go back in time and see people in the street walking around in wonderful Costumes.
Visit the different venues in all the clubs and pubs.
just like this link


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Just like to add our Thanks to Linda and Mike for their hard work on their first rally, and to all others for their friendly company

You have certainly earned your spurs :lol: 


Pam & Chris


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*brean rally*

hi back home from the country & weston meet/rally ay warren farm. had a great time well done mike and linda for a good 2weeks some dodgy weather but good company lets you forget about that. pepe


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*Country & Western Festival Rally at Brean*

Hi All,

We are now back home, mucking out and drying out in more ways than one! :wink:

Mike and I would just like to say a huge thank you to all who attended our first rally. We really enjoyed your company.

Thank you for your messages and feed-back, really pleased you all enjoyed the experience even if you are not that into the country music scene, lots of you enjoyed the people watching.

Special thank you to Lady J and John, for all their support and advice.

Both Jaqs and John celebrated birthdays on the rally, actually it was John's 70th. We had an american tea party on the lawn, a birthday cake, sangria and sang Happy Birthday to them both.

We had a lovely time and made some wonderful new friends.

We are making enquiries into next year, perhaps for somewhere a bit closer. Watch this space.

Thanks again and happy travelling to you all,

Linda n Mike.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Why bdon't you try organising a rally or informal meet at The Blue Rodeo......Heaven knows I've tried........(beers cheap too)


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*Country & Western Festival Rally at Brean*

Hi Badger,

Don't know anything about this one - tell me more please.

It's location, dates, camping site, costs, who organises it?

Were you at Brean, if so where did you camp?

Kind regards

Linda


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

No Linda, I didn't go to Brean, havn't done for about 4 years now. May think about it next year as I've now retired.
The Blue Rodeo is at Stratford Racecourse Sat and Sun 13th and 14thg August (the 2 days are the main festival) Live bands on ourdoor stage 1-30 am till 11.00pm sat and 11.00 till 6.00pm sunday. Camping all fee £25 per person if booked by june 30th.
Camping from Thursday 12 noon till Monday 12 noon (live music in the marquee Thurs and Friday evenings for campers.
Plus living history displays pioneers, settlers, cowboy camps civil war and native american camps.
It's organised by Redditch Westerners (I'm the Chairman) so can get info to you.
I have tried to get folks from MHF interested, but they don't seem to want to know so I don't bother any more, you have a go. Probably a bit expensive for the average wild camper :roll: :lol: 

Badger


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*Country & Western Festival at Brean*

Hi Badger

Thanks for the information. This does appeal to Mike and I, but do think it may be a little too expensive for those that are not so keen.

The beauty of Brean Festival was that it was not all Country music, some 60's was played too, so there was a choice.

At Brean line-dancing lessons were given free of charge.

Camping was also very cheap at £8 per unit per night including electric. Bonus!

Kind regards

Linda & Mike.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

60's music eh......Its a sign that Brean is not as good as it used to be.....I heard lots of Westerners complaining about this year not being as good.
When we went, it was ALL C&W, you couldn't get into a venue unless you were in costume. Every shop, pup and chip shop were involved. 
Fings aint what they used to be eh!!

Go to www.redditchwesterners.co.uk and click on blue rodeo to download a booking form.


----------

